# Cell Phone Use in Cayman Islands to US



## dopeyfav (Apr 8, 2008)

We will be in the Cayman Islands next week staying @ Morritts Tortuga.  Has anyone rented a cell phone while in the Cayman Islands to call to the US or receive calls from the US.  We have already checked with our cell carrier & it will be VERY expensive to use while there.  

We have been told you can rent cell phones while on the Island & would like to have info from someone who has actually done this.

Any and all suggestions are appreciated.

Thank you 
Rhonda


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 8, 2008)

Unless you want to have extended conversations with the US, have you considered texting.  I was quoted by an international texting rate of 25 cents (send) and 50 cents (receive) by AT&T.


----------



## escargot (Apr 8, 2008)

Another option would be to use the "internet cafe" at Morritt's.   For a relatively small fee you can use their computers and have email access during your stay.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 8, 2008)

I had better reception with my AT&T phone in GC than I do have at home


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I had better reception with my AT&T phone in GC than I do have at home



Do you have an "international" phone?, most US cellphones don't work in Europe, I was wondering if a US works in GC.  I will probably have 3 or 4 teleconferences about each 1 hr long so very interested if my cell will work there.  SUre, its work but nice place for work!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 8, 2008)

pharmgirl said:


> Do you have an "international" phone?, most US cellphones don't work in Europe, I was wondering if a US works in GC.  I will probably have 3 or 4 teleconferences about each 1 hr long so very interested if my cell will work there.  SUre, its work but nice place for work!!



Just a standard Razor at the time.


----------



## Seaside (Apr 9, 2008)

I would suggest to call your cell phone service to see if you can make calls there, what the price would be, or to make arrangements to obtain a "cheaper service" for the time you are there. TMobile works in Cayman, and I am sure many others do as well.


----------



## somerville (Apr 9, 2008)

You can pick up an inexpensive wireless phone from one of the Cayman wireless providers (or a SIM card if you have an unlocked GSM phone).  However, unless you are making a lot of calls, it may be cheaper to pay your US carrier's roaming charges.


----------



## Seaside (Apr 9, 2008)

The problem with that option is by the time someone arrives, and figures out how to get to one of the phone companies, would take a long time, and if they arrive on a Sunday, all would be closed anyway. Especially if someone is only staying for one week, in my opinion, it would be best to find out from their states service provider what their options are. If people come down often, then I would certainly suggest to get the SIM card, if their phone is unlocked to be usable.


----------



## Seaside (Apr 9, 2008)

And, if one wants to go the next day to "town" which is 50 minutes or so from Morritt's to get their phone, SIM card, whatever, it will take all day to do so....small island, slow service......


----------



## somerville (Apr 9, 2008)

Seaside said:


> The problem with that option is by the time someone arrives, and figures out how to get to one of the phone companies, would take a long time, and if they arrive on a Sunday, all would be closed anyway. Especially if someone is only staying for one week, in my opinion, it would be best to find out from their states service provider what their options are. If people come down often, then I would certainly suggest to get the SIM card, if their phone is unlocked to be usable.


I know that C&W has vending machines from which you can purchase a SIM card.  I think the grocery stores and post offices also sell SIM cards.  I just threw it out as one option.  If a person was planning on making a lot of calls during that week, it may be a cheaper option.


----------



## Seaside (Apr 9, 2008)

That is good information!!! Do you know what stores do that? Stores up in East End by Morritt's or down by town, I would like to know that information for others that ask me. I did not realize that you can purchase SIM cards that way. I guess being a grandma does not bring me into the reality of modern technology!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## somerville (Apr 9, 2008)

This link will take you to the list of Cable & Wireless agents:

http://www.cw.ky/internet/products/mobile-services/authorised-agents/bmobile-agents.php

There are other wireless providers in Grand Cayman.


----------



## paidemt (Apr 10, 2008)

You might consider using Skype, if you are taking a laptop with you.  It is very inexpensive (pennies per minute) and usually works reasonably well.  I used mine there last year.  It is not as convenient as a cell phone, but would save you much in cash.


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 10, 2008)

I went to the cingular (ATT) site and I was able to find out that my blackberry should work on cayman islands, neat site, find location (country) , type in phone #, go to model number and sites gives what functions work there


----------



## easyrider (Apr 11, 2008)

We used our lap top and a program called Skype as we make alot of calls. Very inexpensive. www.skype.com


----------

